# Dog transport



## Ellz_Bellz (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi, am looking to move to spain in august with my dog. Can anyone give me any advice on easiest and least stressful form of transport for him, and an idea of cost?
Thanks


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hi

I would recommend a reputable registered company, a specialists in transportation , please do not be tempered to use on of the many so called companies who offer transportation....always check they are fully insured and hold all the relevant licences etc

August is not the best month to transport dogs.. it will be VERY HOT !!

Air travel is the quickest but due to the time you are wanting to travel here airlines may not take your dog due to heat and also space

Cost vary from 350 upto 650 one way journey.

I am sure some people will contact you with there recommendations..... we personally have never used them as we have a motorhome with A/C so all our lot travel in this !!!

Were are you traveling from and to ?

God Luck on your move


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Our dog is coming with us in a few weeks, and he suffers from epilepsy so we're very mindful of how he's treated.

We've decided to drive with him, taking him on the ferry from Portsmouth to Bilbao. It'll be a long journey, but it'll be worth it to ensure he get's there safe & sound.


----------



## Ellz_Bellz (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks, moving from Yorkshire to malaga. I think he will be driven also. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Just make sure your A/C is working !!! 
It will be a long very hot journey ......

Good Luck


----------



## Ellz_Bellz (Jun 16, 2013)

Is there much difference in Heat in September? Dont want to make him ill.


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

YES !!! VERY HOT !!!

Personally would not drive with a dog in a car on a very long journey in August !!! 

We had a miss hap once.. we had two of our dogs in our old Volvo, driving to Seville and the A/C packed up !!! The heat was just to much even with the windows open.... had to stop of at a shopping center , parked in the shade and had to unload the dogs hose them down in the petrol station to cool them off.... had to wait 3 hrs for the sun to die down before we could continue our journey !!

If dogs have to go in the car they go in a metal dog crate with a towel over the top to stop the sun going on them and I place the crates right in front of the A/C.... 

Try keep the driving to either really early in the morning or late at night !!!

Are you driving through France or from Northern Spain? 

If you are coming from Bilbo or Santander you are looking at a 2 day drive !!, you could do the journey in 1 day but it is a long way to go !!! There are lots of dog friendly places to stay on your way down.. 95% of hotel on the main route will allow dogs !!!


----------



## Ellz_Bellz (Jun 16, 2013)

Thats good to know, not sure which route it will be as he will be with my Dad. My Dad does the drive quite often, but his dog is used to Spain. Mine isnt.... I will look into it some more.
Thanks


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Good Luck

Just make sure A/C works, plenty of water and shade !!!
What breed is your dog?


----------



## Ellz_Bellz (Jun 16, 2013)

He's a cairn terrier, just gone 2 years old


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Lovely... he will be fine on the journey, if you had a dog like a bull dog or pug them they might not travel so well in the heat !!!!


----------



## David1979 (Feb 15, 2013)

Wellington10 said:


> If you are coming from Bilbo or Santander you are looking at a 2 day drive !!


Isn't it something like a ten hour drive at most?


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

If you are lucky !!!

Yes can be done in 10hrs if you do not stop off very much !!!
If two of you driving not such problem ......

I drive to Madrid on a regular basis and it can take between 5/7hrs then another 5/7hrs to Northern Spain if I am getting the ferry.

My husband has done it n a day but had an empty car and no dogs ...

The trio from Malaga to Madrid is very straight and quite boring , the other side of Madrid is abit more interesting.

When we drive to the north normally have the dogs with us so stop off every 3hrs.... pee and poo breaks.....

When we moved here we drove a motorhome down and stopped of just outside Granada on the way down, 6hrs kip then off again.

If you are not in a hurry to get to the south I just recommend you just take your time esp if you have your dog with you !!!


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes we did 11hrs from Santander to Malaga with our gang.

If you are driving the dogs yourself, a good idea is to bring a powered cooling box (the sort you plug into the cig lighter) and have it stocked with frozen filled kongs (this will also serve to keep him busy while travelling because he'll be eating his dinner gradually), water that will be kept cold (chill it in the fridge before you leave) & also dampen a couple of old towels and freeze them - again the night before - and keep them in the cooler while you travel - when your dog is getting hot, you can use the towel for him to lie on to steady his temperature

That way, you will be able to keep your dogs cool and hopefully comfortable.

If you want to know about registered licensed carriers, feel free to PM me as I can recommend a few that are very good and not extortionate


----------



## Ellz_Bellz (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks everyone, massive help!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Air travel is a bad choice. there are very few places where you can drop off and pick up the animal. Manchester in UK and Madrid in Spain and most airlines will not take them during the summer months, partly because of space and partly because of the heat. 

Ferry UK to Northern Spain means the dog will be separated from you and if the weather cuts up a bit rough, it is very distressing for the dog. Personally I would not recommend it.

IMO, the best choice is the tunnel. From 'oop north' drive down to the tunnel and through to France. Book a night at a Première Classe near to Calais. It is one of those cheap and cheerful places that accepts dogs (much better that Formule 1 where you have to queue to use shared "conveniences including the showers") and also offers a decent continental breakfast. Drive then via Rouen, Le Mans, Tours, Poitiers, Bordeaux to Bayonne where there is another Première Classe just 500 m off the motorway. From Bayonne it is about 10 hours to Málaga.

Don't worry about navigating since you are on the E402 Calais to Rouen to Le Mans, then the E502 to Tours which then becomes the E5 right through to Córdoba where you take the A45 to Málaga. You route will take you round teh outside of Madrid in about 15 minutes (not like the M25 round London all you will have to watch for are the signs to your exit (AP4) from the Ring road M50 (by taking AP4 rather than R4 [E5] from the M50) you miss a lot of hold-ups through Aranjuez.

We have made this journey six times and found this route to be good.


----------



## Ellz_Bellz (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Air travel is easy getting a dog from the UK to Spain... done it twice and never had any problems !!! Malaga is one of Spain's main Animal air arrival centers.

The UK to Spain Ferries have excellent kennels and also used them on 3 occasions. We use Brittney ferries.

You have access for the whole journey, I have seen people actually sleeping on camp beds to keep there dogs company. My lot are very happy on there, exercise areas etc, one of the ferries actually allow you to keep your dog in your room with you.

I always travel this way as the thought of driving through France has no appeal to me what so ever.... you are on the ferry for 24hr but you arrive in Santander/Bilboa all refreshed and ready for the next part of your journey


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

yes I have to agree, while road is just fine too, the ferry you are not actually separated if you don't wish to be - my dogs travelled fine but there were people that either didn't want to leave their dogs or some wouldn't go in a kennel so they stayed with them

I have heard of a ferry service where there are limited cabins that allow a dog in the cabin with you....I have no details though


----------



## Wellington10 (Jan 12, 2013)

Facilities and entertainment - Cap Finistère - Brittany Ferries

This the ferry we have used !!!

only 4 large kennels and 8 very small ones but it also has the pet friendly rooms ... would recommend this if you want your dog with you ...


----------



## littlecritterz (Nov 29, 2012)

If you choose to use a pet courier these ones seem to be really good

Home

They use temperature controlled vehicles and they are reasonably priced (I was quoted 240 euros per dog (one way) from Scotland to Fuente de Piedra, Malaga). They are DEFRA authorised and have had good testimonials from previous customers.


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

Ellz_Bellz said:


> Hi, am looking to move to spain in august with my dog. Can anyone give me any advice on easiest and least stressful form of transport for him, and an idea of cost?
> Thanks


 I drove down from Scotland with my dog earlier this year, got the ferry from Portsmouth to Santander , arrived in Santander at 1730 and drove down to the south of Spain During the night.
Kennels on board where spacious and there was an area for my dog to do the toilet and have a "decent"run around, no restrictions on access to the kennels.
Would happily choose/recomend this route.


----------



## ScottJaniceKyleErinFreya (Jan 11, 2013)

David1979 said:


> Isn't it something like a ten hour drive at most?


I done it in under 12 hours,(avoiding the toll roads) that was just myself driving, had to stop for more coffee breaks than i intended a straight forward drive with good roads all the way down.


----------

